# Anyone been induced at 38-39 weeks for no medical reason?



## twiggy327

I am due August 15 and would love to be induced August 8th at my 39 week mark. My daughter is turning 5 on August 20th and we are having her big party on the 24th and I would really like to have my little guy here in time to meet the family not to mention her first day of kindergarten is the following Monday. I know selfish reasons but its considered a full term pregnancy by 37 weeks and ive been extremely healthy with no complications...do you think my doctor will do it??? I really hope so!


----------



## staralfur

I don't think so. If everything is going well, it's best if the baby stays in for the full 40 weeks gestation. I think the extra week (or more) of development is worth the 'inconvenience'. 

37 weeks is simply the point which the baby would no longer be considered premature, there is still important development happening right up until 40 weeks, and sometimes beyond.


----------



## kirkie11

I'm being induced at 38 weeks this friday (so in just a few days) as I have GD. I'd been diet controlled until 37 weeks then have started needing insulin from 37 weeks to control the morning blood levels. 

I'm not sure they would induce you unless there is a good reason to be honest, or you go overdue by a week or more.

You could always ask your MW or OBS, I'm sure they've heard much more weird questions before.

If you don't ask, you don't get right?!


----------



## Dream.dream

They won't usually induce you for non medial reason, sometimes they will forklift art family's with the dad on leave but tey still won't do it until 40 weeks sometimes . 

Even if it would be more convenient for you , baby should really be allowe to come when they are ready,


----------



## MrsStutler

It really depends on the doctor. Mine offered to induce me a week before my due date just because I was considering returning to school this August (due the last day of July) and it would have given me a little more time to recover from birth. 

I ended up deciding to take a semester off because I do not want to be induced for any non-medical reason. My induction birth last time was hell on Earth and there is nothing that would get me to volunteer for that again!


----------



## prettypayne

Im pretty sure they will not induce unless nessary im afraid im being induced at 38 weeks due to severe spd. I dont think that is a valid reason to induce as your baby is term but the longer there in the better. But its your personal choice and if u can get someone to do it fab! Good luck x


----------



## psychnurse23

I was diagnosed with pregnancy induced hypertension at 35 weeks and even though my BP was pretty high my little boy was fine so they didn't induce me until 40+3 when my BP was very high on medication. 


they told me there was no way they would induce be unless they needed to and the baby needs to be in there for as long as possible.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

With my last baby...I was set to be induced at 39 weeks. No medical reasons other then I was complaining to my doctor that I kept going into false labor many times for quite awhile. I again went into labor on my own on the day of my induction but who knows if that would have stopped again had I not already been going into be induced that day.


----------



## ZubZub

I was induced at 40 wks because my gyn was going on leave and I didn't want anyone I didn't know delivering him. If I had to do it over I would leave him be. I ended up having an emergency cs. Was induced at 4am. By 6 pm only 3cm dilated but because my waters had been broken they couldn't leave it to progress naturally. Baby was hardly engaged. Because of that my second baby had to be a planned cs. Regret never having the experience of real labour!


----------



## jenniferttc1

In the states they will induce if your docyor wants. Mine offers everyone 39 week induction if they want and everything seems healthy. I was induced and would not recommend it though


----------



## Luzelle

Since I might be trying for a vbac, I will do everything I can to encourage baby to come before 40 weeks. Because if I go over I will have to have a c section again. They won't induce you here if you had a previous section :(, they just cut at 40weeks.


----------



## newmommy21

Where I am, they will not induce you early unless it is medically necessary. Sorry, but you may just have to put up with it, babies come whenever they want :haha:


----------



## Viola Payne

Being induced is a serious medical decision that can have serious consequences for you and baby. Trust me, I was induced and it created all kinds of problems, the biggest of which was that it didn't work and they couldn't keep giving me more epidural so i had to experience the "super contractions" that you get from inducation without pain meds. If you've experienced contractions before (normal ones), times that by 100 and that's how bad the super contractions that you get from induction are. It also really stressed out my baby, who was born covered in mecomium. It really isn't worth it to induce so you can go to a party, just sayin


----------



## twiggy327

Ive been induced also and from the time they started the drip until the time i was holding her was just under 3 hours so everyone is different. I dont think the induction was that bad at all and I went without any pain medication. Im not trying to get snippy but its starting to bother me when people keep saying induction at full term is like worst decision a mother can make. Im not a bad mother for wanting my kid here a week early and I dont appreciate the comments that say I would be putting my child in danger by requesting one. Ive done my research also and all of the cases I have read about complications due to induction had something to do with the mothers health problems and previuosly diagnosed pregnancy issues such as Preeclampsia, GD, Anemia, and obesity. So please dont judge:grr:


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont think anyone here has judged you :shrug: it sounds like you may be dealing with your own judgement and guilt...The ppl that have shared their experience with you were being honest. They wern't trying to guilt trip you or terrify you- they are just being honest about their experience. If you want to read some positive inductions, there are a slew on BNB about that. :flower: The ladies that share their story or their view are not trying to belittle you in any way. They just have a heart bc of what they went through or learned and just want you to have a great experience, is all. and they dont want you to go through anything traumatizing, so they share. It's not to invalidate you or make you feel bad :nope:

at any rate, most US docs (and i know specifically in PA as i used to live therE) will induce early if you ask. Though i know recently the ACOG came out with new statement saying, without medical issues, that OBs are highly encouraged to decline induction until at least 39 weeks (40 would be better). So i dont know if perhaps some have changed their philosophy bc of this new stance or not, but at any rate, really all you can do is ask and see how it goes. They will let you know if they agree to such or not. As a whole, i find PA OBs to be pretty lax about it..some actually encourage it. Although they will have to do an exam (when you are closer) to see if you are even a canidate for an induction. Your cervix has to meet certain markers and such before they will agree, but generally speaking it seems that most ppl i know from the area have been induced, many at the moms request, but it will come down to what your doctors own personal beliefs are about such a thing.

I wish you the best of luck no matter how it goes. As long as you are making a truly informed decision (which is sounds like you are), then thats whats right for you :flower:


----------



## mummy2be...

Induction is no easy road. I was induced with dd at 38 weeks due to medical reasons and it was not easy! The contractions on the dreaded drip are horrendous, and because baby wasn't ready to come she put up a hell of a fight. If it wasn't for medical reasons there's no way i would have put myself through it! Plus my consultant told me what dragging a baby into the world who's not ready to come is potentially quite traumatic for baby. 

If I were you I'd let baby come when it's ready despite the inconvenience, you'll save yourself quite a potentially traumatic experience and the baby will get the best as well.


----------



## Seoul

I was induced without medical reasons at 39 weeks and all was perfect. A lot of times there are less risks inducing at 39 than going past your due date. Everything went well with my induction and I think you should just listen to your doctor they know the risks and know if it is best to wait or not each pregnancy and woman is different and if they have been monitoring you through out the pregnancy they will have a well educated recommendation. good Luck!


----------



## krysb

twiggy327 said:


> Ive done my research also and all of the cases I have read about complications due to induction had something to do with the mothers health problems and previuosly diagnosed pregnancy issues such as Preeclampsia, GD, Anemia, and obesity.

I would be interested to see where you've read this. As far as my practitioners have told me induction is likely to lead to more medical interventions.


----------



## Dream.dream

krysb said:


> twiggy327 said:
> 
> 
> Ive done my research also and all of the cases I have read about complications due to induction had something to do with the mothers health problems and previuosly diagnosed pregnancy issues such as Preeclampsia, GD, Anemia, and obesity.
> 
> I would be interested to see where you've read this. As far as my practitioners have told me induction is likely to lead to more medical interventions.Click to expand...

I had a healthy pregnancy with my first and they used pitocin to speed up my labour , the pitocin contractions were stronger and caused my son to have a brain hemorrhage . 

Induction isn't without risk and unless medically indicated it really shouldn't e done because you really don't know


----------



## septemberbaby

Oh, hell no! I'd never voluntarily go for an induction. I was induced at 40+11 with my daughter and she didn't arrive until 2 days later, after a horribly long and painful labour that just didn't progress...they had to use forceps in the end and I only just avoided a c-section. Next time I'll happily go to 45 weeks if everything is okay with baby, it's just not worth it at all. 

I'm not judging you for asking though, I remember only too well how fed up I was towards the end.


----------

